# sheep blankets



## KimTN (Jan 16, 2007)

Hi,
I'm considering covering my sheep this winter so that the wool will be cleaner. Can anyone recommend a place to buy sheep blankets? I have found some on the internet, but don't know much about them.


----------



## finnsheep (May 23, 2012)

Google Rocky Mountain Sheep Suits. They work very well for me!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

If you sew here's are links to patterns. 

Sheep Coats

Making Sheep Coats

I bought my fabric here Coated and Uncoated Nylons : Reflective Fabric : Polyester Fabrics : Seattlefabrics.com


----------



## KimTN (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks so much. I'll be sure to check it all out. I might even try to sew a couple.


----------



## Kato2010 (Jun 24, 2012)

I saw one that somebody posted on Ravelry.com that was made out of fabric salvaged from an old nylon tent. It looked really good. I may take a stab at it as well.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I saw that one too. If they stay basically dry, even denim would work. I had one ewe last year that outgrew her jacket. She was soooo pregnant that I sewed her one out of regular fleece fabric. It worked. It wouldn't have lasted for the whole season and I need to reinforce the neck a bit but she was jacketed. I'm going to try fleece on a ram I have that has very soft wool. He felted last year. 

They are not hard to make. The fabric I used, didn't need the hems folded twice since it didn't ravel. I only turned it up once - that helped with bulk too. Serging the edges also worked with no hem. I had more trouble keeping the leg bands from ripping out than anything else.


----------

